# Parallelport-Drucker (GDI Laser) an USB?



## Lehrerschreck (13. November 2007)

Hallo Mittester!

Ich habe hier meinen guten alten Minolta PagePro 6L (Laserdrucker, 8 Jahre alt) stehen, der mir bisher beste Dienste getan hat. Das P5K Premium hat leider nur USB-Anschlüsse...

Ein Adapterkabel (USB zu Centronics) habe ich bereits ausprobiert, klappt aber nicht. Auch eine Adapterkarte (PCI Schnittstellenkarte) wurde eingebaut und getestet. Die Treiberinstallation klappt, das erste Booten mit angeschlossenem Drucker endet mit einem Blue-Screen. Daraufhin habe ich die Karte wieder rausgeschmissen incl. sämtlicher Treiber. Der Blue-Screen war danach weg.

Vielleicht hat ja einer von euch eine Idee. Wäre nett.

Stefan


----------



## MorLipf (13. November 2007)

Ich habe meinen Parallelport-Laserdrucker (Brother HL-1230) mit einem Printer-Server von LevelOne an den Router angeschlossen. Das hat zudem den Vorteil, dass alle Rechner im Netzwerk auf den Drucker zugreifen können, ohne dass sie dabei auf andere PCs angewiesen sind, wie bei der Windows-Druckerfreigabe. Voraussetzung ist allerdings, dass es funktionierende Druckertreiber gibt. Für den Printerserver sind in aller Regel keine zusätzlichen Treiber notwendig. Windows und Linux unterstützen das TCP/IP-Protokoll als Routeranschluss.


----------



## Sunnylan (13. November 2007)

Das selbe Problem habe ich mit meinem HP LaserJet5 
Allerdings habe ich auch nicht viel ausprobiert.

Wir werden uns wohl doch mal einen neuen Drucker gönnen müssen


----------



## Lehrerschreck (13. November 2007)

Ich habe schon einen Netzwerkdrucker (OKI C5700), den will ich aber nicht für einzelne Druckaufträge anschmeißen müssen. Ist der Brother ein GDI-Drucker? Und wie teuer ist der Print-Server?

Grüße,

Stefan


----------



## MorLipf (13. November 2007)

Ja, der HL-1230 ist ein GDI-Drucker. Das stellt soweit auch kein Problem dar, da der reguläre Druckertreiber verwendet wird. Es ändert sich nur der Anschluss von LPT auf TCP/IP.

Ein Printserver ist leider nicht sehr günstig. Bei Snogard gibt es ein paar Modelle ab 40 . Beim LevelOne FPS-9021 steht dran, dass es sich um ein Centronics Druckerport. Leider weiß ich nicht, was das genau zu bedeuten hat und ob es sich in deinem Fall negativ auswirken könnte, da ein Centronics USB-Adapter auch schon nicht funktionierte.


----------



## mike1311 (13. November 2007)

Hmm für den HP habe ich noch eine JetDirect Printserver Karte rumgammeln. Die sollte zumindest in den HP von Sunnylan passen laut Liste. War ehemals in einem Brother (Modellnummer weiß ich leider nicht mehr) verbaut.
Kann dir die gern per Päckchen zukommen lassen. (pm)
Karte

Zum Minolta fällt mir aktuell leider auch nichts ein (Bekannte hat selbst so ein Problemkind was nur mit Tricks unter XP arbeitet da kein Treibersupport > Win2k). Printserver bestellen, testen und notfalls 14 Tage Rückgaberecht in Anspruch nehmen oder im Laden mit Verkäufer absprechen.


----------



## RatMar (29. November 2007)

Auf der Arbeit hatten wir auch schon die Probleme mit "alten" Druckern und USB. Bis jetzt hat bei keinem der Drucker das Kabel "Centronics auf USB"
funktioniert. Wir haben unsere Modelle ( Epson, Brother, Lexmark) auch mit externen Printservern von D-Link angeschlossen.


----------

